# how can i find out where my lemans was originally sold



## 704dorlemans (Oct 15, 2013)

hello all some of you may have seen my thread on my 1970 pontiac lemans 4 door i am restoring. i was wondering if any of you knowledgeable pontiac people know if there is a way to find out where the car was sold from. i dont have the original interior so the build sheet under the seat is gone and i doubt the build sheet is still in tact and readable on the gas tank. my furthest records for the car only go back to i think the late 80's early 90's and i dont have any of the original paperwork that came with the car from the dealer. do any of you guys know a way to find out where my car was sold?


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

Contact PHS , they can tell you .


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

:cool Well they won't exactly "tell you," but they will sell you an information packet that includes the info... For $65.

PHS Historic Services


----------



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

Just for your information guys the PHS documentation does not really tells you where it was sold. It does tell you the Zone/Dealer in numbers. If you want specific location maybe you will need to decode that as well. Maybe you can order the window sticker for additional money but cant confirm if it will have that info. By experience the only thing or document I seen that tells you that is the built sheet. I have my built sheet for my 69 Hardtop and does tell you the dealer location.


----------

